# Work Visa For Over 50 People



## mm2anderson (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it possible to get work visas if you are 50 years old or older. I have filled out some on-line applications and when I fill in my age it kicks out my app and says 'Thank you for your interest in immigrating.' Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

mm2anderson said:


> Is it possible to get work visas if you are 50 years old or older. I have filled out some on-line applications and when I fill in my age it kicks out my app and says 'Thank you for your interest in immigrating.' Any suggestions?


Hello MM. We are in the same boat. Living in SA, husband 65 (but still like he's 55), lots to offer etc., etc., but the problem is how the hell do you do it.

Currently I am contacting companies direct. As you say, as soon as they see your age, it's rejected.

You are going to have to find a company that will "sponsor" you. It would then be a 457 visa that would get you in.

From an Australian's point of view, or from an Australian company's point of view, I can perfectly understand that they give first priority to people who are already resident in the country, but I'm still holding on to some hope.

Wish you well.

J.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The age is bring increased to 50 but this will only applu to people who are educated at a PHD level as essentially Australia now believes they lack certain level of University Professors.

Although you can get sponsored on a 457 above 50 unless you have some unique skill that no one in the country has well then it's pretty much not going to happen. From Australia's point of view they they may only get 10 years of taxes out of you and then you may need 30 years of government support it economically doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Jamshid (Jun 15, 2017)

Dear, I'm in the same situation as the husband of the lady above. I'm 60 next month and have already tried to get a work visa since 7 years ago when I was 52, without any duccess. You mentioned that "Australia gives priority to those who are already resident in Australia."
Does that mean, I better go on a tourist visa and try to manage my residence down there in Australia? I assume with the help of a lawyer? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Jamshid said:


> Dear, I'm in the same situation as the husband of the lady above. I'm 60 next month and have already tried to get a work visa since 7 years ago when I was 52, without any duccess. You mentioned that "Australia gives priority to those who are already resident in Australia."
> Does that mean, I better go on a tourist visa and try to manage my residence down there in Australia? I assume with the help of a lawyer?
> Thanks in advance


No, if you are over 50 you are not eligible for a skilled working visa unless you are a senior academic, scientist or doctor, and then only under particular special conditions.

You could visit on a tourist (Visitor) visa, but not work, and there is no pathway for you to get permanent residence in Australia.


----------



## Jamshid (Jun 15, 2017)

Any chance to get a residence permit based on a facto relation while Im in Australia on a tourist visa?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Jamshid said:


> Any chance to get a residence permit based on a facto relation while Im in Australia on a tourist visa?


You could get permanent residence as the partner of an Australian Permanent Resident or Citizen once you have been in a defacto relationship for at least 12 months, and can prove it with a lot of documentary evidence. 

The initial 820 visa is a temporary visa, and there are quite serious investigations done to ensure it is a genuine relationship before that visa is granted. The processing time is close to 2 years.

Then about 2 years later, you have to provide sufficient evidence (in the opinion of DIBP) that the relationship is continuing before getting an 801 permanent partner visa. 

There are enough sham relationships that DIBP are quite thorough in their investigation of both the prospective applicant and their spouse all the way through the process, and there are very serious penalties for fraud, especially for the Permanent Resident partner - in those situations the would be partner from overseas is usually just detained and deported, and barred from returning for a few years.


----------

